# regulador tension en transformador



## mcmurphy (Ene 17, 2008)

hola buenas 

he estado ojeando por el foro y buscando y me encontre con un circuito para atenuar la potencia d una lampara . 


mi cuestion es si podria usar ese mismo circuito para poder regular la entrada de un transformador de 220/18v y asi poder regular su salida

seria para regular la tension que se aplica sobre una resistencia de unos 12 ohms y asi controlar su temperatura.

gracias de antemano 


un saludo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about559.html


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola.
Solo por curiosidad, los 12 ohm, solo debe trabajar con corriente alterna, no puede ser con corriente continua.

Sobre tu pregunta, la respuesta es sí, pero hay agregar al un red snuber (una resistencia en serie con un condensador) al triac.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mcmurphy (Ene 18, 2008)

pues si que podria poner un puente de diodos y rectificar la tension, la verdad es q m da igual que sea alterna que continua, la resistencia se calentara igual.

lo dices por q hay otro metodo para regular este circuito en continua?

con potenciometros  ya probe y no va muy bien que se diga ya que no consigo potenciometros de 10w y los que consigo los quemo.

gracias por la respuesta 

un saludo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 21, 2008)

Vos lo que queres es controlar la temperatura de la resistencia para calentar algo ?
No le pongas transformador ataca directa mente la resistncia (calculo de por medio). 
Especificame un poco mas por favor.


PD: Porque 12 ohm? es una resistencia de calefactor o algo asi. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2008)

Si se puede.


Edit:
Pero debes agregar en paralelo con el triac una resistencia de 22 Ohms y esta en serie con un capacitor de 100nF.


----------



## piscuis (May 28, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo acá y reavivo este tema porque me pasa algo parecido.

Tengo una fuente variable para un pirograbador (de esos de marcar en cuero y madera) y tiene un circuito muy similar a este que muestra el amigo mcmurphy en la entrada del transformador.

Mi problema es que el transformador se quemó y conseguí uno de un poco más de potencia que me transformadorrma de 220 v a 50v y al aplicarlo a este circuito me quema el triac de potencia. Supongo (no se mucho de electrónica) que tiene que ver con la mayor reactancia del transformador nuevo (es uno de tipo toroidal).

Entiendo que lo que dice Fogonazo serviria para atenuar eso? estoy en lo correcto? y si me pueden dar algún dato más o diagrama de como colocar los componentes les estaría muy agradecido.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2008)

hola muchachos....es un transformador !
y la otra es una resistencia.....

por que se empecinan con ese esquema, usen un PMW o como se llame un oscilador que varia el ancho de pulso, un oscilador :
un ratito le da energia ....otro ratito no.
si quieren mas calor entonces no calentarum:
mas ratito si.....menos ratito no.


y sino la otra dimmericen pero en el secundario asi la carga sera resistiva, solo modifiquen lo que haga falta del circuito.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2008)

piscuis dijo:
			
		

> ....Mi problema es que el transformador se quemó y conseguí uno de un poco más de potencia que me transformadorrma de 220 v a 50v y al aplicarlo a este circuito me quema el triac de potencia....



¿ Estas regulando sobre el primario o el secundario de tu toroidal ?


----------



## piscuis (May 29, 2008)

Fogonazo, estoy regulando sobre el primario.

El sistema ya venía armado así. Yo creo que regular a la salida, tiene la ventaja de la carga resistiva, pero igualmente sería más amperaje, no se si conviene.

Igualmente a esta altura se aceptan otras sugerencias o ideas de como resolver el problema de 
"regular-temperatura-en-la-punta-del-pirograbador".

Gracias por la pronta respuesta


----------



## piscuis (May 29, 2008)

Bien, leyendo un poco sobre las redes snuber creo que por ahí está la solución.

Como la calculo?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2008)

Con 100nF y 47 Ohms, deberia funcionar bien.

Pero tu problema no pasa por la red, la ausencia de la red de snubber te puede producir falsos disparos, no apagado del triac, pero no que se queme (salvo que el triac sea de tension demasiado baja).

¿ Cuando dices quemado, a que te refieres: Corto, habierto, explotado ?

Supongo que tu transformador es de dicroicas o algo asi.
En caso afirmativo:
Posiblemente el pico de corriente de magnetizacion inicial sea demasiado para tu triac, (transformador de baja calidad).
Posiblemente necesites un triac de mayor tension y corriente.

¿ Que triac estas empleando ?
¿ De que procedencia es el transformador ?


----------



## piscuis (May 29, 2008)

El transformador es realmente grande, era de una máquina que desarme y tiene varias salidas de bobinas. 50 v (que es la que uso), 20 V, 12V. Se puede alimentar con 220v o 110v. Las puntas de bobinas las identifiqué bien hace tiempo cuando desarme el aparato así que no hay problema de mala conexión.

El transformador es un TT1011-843C y el fabricante es Torr-Tech Ltd. Busqué pero no encontré información al respecto.

El triac  se pone en corto cuando empiezo a darle al potenciometro para aumentar la salida.

El triac original era un BTB08 400C. Yo conseguí un BTB08 600B pero en la casa de electrónica me dijeron que tienen otros de más potencia si fuera necesario.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2008)

Si el transformador es de buen tamaño podria ser el caso de "Posiblemente el pico de corriente de magnetizacion inicial sea demasiado para tu triac", no por mala calidad, sino por tamaño (Potencia) del transformador

Si tienes algun amigo electricista pidele una pinza amperometrica para verificar el consumo del transformador.

Segun el datasheet tu triac es de 8A, intenta poner uno de 16A (Con disipador) a ver que pasa. No hay mucha diferencia de precio entre uno y otro (Por ejemplo: BT139-800G)


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2008)

disculpen, leyeron al principio que la Vsal del transformador es 18 v y la R= 12 ohms ?

es.........1,5 amper del lado del secundario .
y si leen lo que ya puse....

salvo que quieran tecnicamente encontrarle la vuelta a manejarlo por el primario, para decir ...lo hice !


----------



## piscuis (May 29, 2008)

Hola Fernandob, yo agarré el hilo empezado, pero ahora estoy tratando de regular en un transformador toroidal de 220v a 50v. Tengo que salir con entre 25 y 40v (las puntas del pirograbador no son todas iguales y regulando el voltaje de salida puedo regular la temperatura).
 No tengo datos precisos pero calculo que  tengo unos cuantos ampers de corriente en el secundario.

Además el equipo que se me quemó ya venia así, regulando sobre el primario.

Tenés algo que pueda manejar directamente la potencia hacia las puntas del piro?

Fogonazo, mañana sigo probando lo que me decís. Algo va a salir.


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2008)

hola, disculpa pero no tengo, tenes que pensar u poco y ir probando, es el circuito del dimmer pero para 50 v.

mira, de buenas  a primeras te diria que solo tenes que poner un pote de menor valor .
y mas por que no tenes que regular hasta casi cero, sino el asunto es que el triac dispare antes.....

huppp.......esta el diac.........no recuerdo con que tension dispara ....ese seria la V. minima, si queres menos tenes que cambiar el diac por otra cosa .

no se .

PD: una forma derrochona y asquerosa de controlar ese bicho del lado del primario es asi:
pongan en el primerio del transformador una lampara de 60 w  comun en // y listo.
si antes andaba a veces ahora andara siempre y de paso tienen una lampara que les dice como regularon (medio derrochon el asunto pero va ok) .

saludos


----------



## piscuis (Jun 2, 2008)

De nuevo por acá, me tomé el finde para pensar un poco...

Bueno, lo primero que hice fue ponerle el triac de 16 A (BT139-800G) porque efectivamente no es caro  e intenté por última vez utilizar el circuito que ya tenía en el aparato. Bien, nuevamente se quemó. 

Acto seguido me puse a estudiar un poco más friamente la situación y estoy considerando seriamente la posibilidad que planteo en algún momento fernandob, y hacer el dimmer desde cero ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about559.html ) y ponerselo directamente a la resistencia. No  pensé en eso de movida porque como les dije el aparato mio originalmente regulaba en la entrada de un transformador.

La resistencia que usaré es un hilo de nicrom de unos 0.3 o 0.4 mm y 50 cm de largo. La medí y aproximadamente tiene 5 ohms. no necesito que se ponga roja, pero casi (es para cortar telgopor en planchas de 25 cm de grosor)

Bueno, espero comentarios y a probar...

Gracias nuevamente por la atención


----------

